# W&W bows



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Synerzy Super Carbon Matrix. The design is the same. They just got rid of the Titanium and added a new style of carbon.


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

"Super Carbon Matrix"

I had to send back a pair of the Titanium limbs and received the "new" model as the replacement. I like them more, and more and more....

They are quieter, more solid ...


----------



## winst (Nov 21, 2002)

WHAT excuse can i come up with to send my titaniums back???? hmmmmm


----------



## Xander (Dec 4, 2003)

Can you describe the new limbs a bit more....

curious how they look


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

If they hadn't put "super carbon matrix" on the bottom limb where it used to say "Titanium Carbon" you couldn't tell the difference by looking.


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*photo of new limbs*

Any photo of the new limbs?

thanks
Francisco


----------



## winst (Nov 21, 2002)

Here is a pic of the new limbs i swiped off of Francisco's website...  


have fun


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

My girlfriend is pulling more weight then she has been and finds the draw characteristics to be very very smooth. She needs to get used to the weight, but loves them very much.

I'll be shooting some for Arizona, Gold and California Cups hopefully. I just need to get my act together and I don't mean training wise.


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*W&W limbs*

<<Here is a pic of the new limbs i swiped off of Francisco's website... 


Ah. I have just discovered I have new limbs . Haha. I didnt know until now.
Those limbs I got at W&W Factory while in Korea in August and now I see they are the new ones.

Francisco.


----------



## Xander (Dec 4, 2003)

So that means nothing spectacular on the limbs from W&W then..

Curiuos what the're new riser will be...

I've heard some rumours (reliable source though) that they will bring a new handle with an extra tension bar on the front of the bow (like the green horn sirius) The tec concept is patented by hoyt (that's why they don't made it like that) the green horn concept isn't....

When somebody has pictures.... Lett me know!!!


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

*Francisco ...*

I'm not as fluent at spanish at as should be ... and there is a little problem about the link to the english area of your web site ...


----------



## edje (Nov 2, 2002)

*2004 products*

New Products from win & Win are now downloadable on their site 
http://www.win-archery.com/ 

Grtz,

Ed


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

I've been all over their website and see nothing about any downloading.


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*my website*

sorry, we are updating the web as many changes in next days.
English section will be updated on 20th January as the rest of the web in Spanish.
www.rnsmadrid.com

regards
Francisco


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*W&W web page*

Merlin APexDylan,

DO you shoot? 
Take care of your eyes... my friend.

go to www.win-archery.com

AND then go to ENGLISH

in the MAIN page UP LEFT in YELLOW 
you have 
W&W Products 2004 DOWNLOAD

Can You SEE it?

regards
Francisco.


----------



## stodrette (Jun 19, 2002)

It is Dylan's birthday.....eyesight is the first thing to go.....


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

We kept on telling him if he keeps doing that he'd go blind and now I guess he already needs glasses.


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: my website*



> English section will be updated on 20th January as the rest of the web in Spanish.
> www.rnsmadrid.com
> 
> regards
> Francisco


Thanks Francisco


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

You folks must be lucky. Because on my browser the Win and Win page says nothing of any 2004 Download in the main english page or anywhere else. Perhaps I should learn to read Korean and or Japanese? Left top corner you say? I think not.


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*ENGLISH*

It is in the ENGLISH section, boy.

I am sure you will find it... no matter the time it takes...

Francisco.


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

http://www.win-archery.com/eng/

Look in upper left corner in the yellow banner under the flashing W&W. The entire yellow banner is a link. The text inside the yellow banner says "2004 NEW PRODUCTS DOWNLOAD". You can't miss it. If you don't see the text try clicking on the yellow banner. The whole banner is a link that takes you to the download site.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Browser you would be using? It must not like explorer?


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

http://www.win-archery.com/eng/2004newproducts.zip (13Mo)


----------



## winst (Nov 21, 2002)

Is it just me or is the new X-pert the ugliest thing since the 
Green Horn Sirius... Ill stick with my infinite... 
The XQ-1 limbs however look interesting...


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Thank you doume.


----------



## archerynut02 (Jul 28, 2002)

crazy.........id shoot one......


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

I would bet the Xpert riser performs and it probably weighs alot less then the Sirus as well as a few others on the market. Thats carbon up front and carbon has awsome mechanical properties and vibration absorbtion. My coach wants to know whether they will come in left hand.

Me on the other hand. I'll be saving for those Honey Comb Foam Synerzy flight system XQ-1's


----------



## archerynut02 (Jul 28, 2002)

the new limbs.............


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*x-pert*

I would wait to see it and not only photo.
You know...It is difficult to give an opinion just with photos.

W&W has always made very good items. 


Francisco.


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*winstar*

Any photo of winstar?

I am trying to get it but not possible.

Francisco.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

The Winstar is basically the Toutall.


----------



## archerynut02 (Jul 28, 2002)

winstar


----------



## winst (Nov 21, 2002)

as posted by Vittorio on the Sagittarius board




> Just back today from official presentation of the new riser and limbs made by Mr. Park to all partiicpants of the Seoul Internatinal archery tournament, pls note following details, as referred by him or seen by myself:
> 
> 1) All risers are now anodized, rather than painted
> 2) The shape of the Xpert riser has been designed for stability in closure and vibration dumping, and incorporates a 3" extender.
> ...


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

Ugly.

As.

Sin.

That's all there is to it.


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

Shirt said:


> *Ugly.
> 
> As.
> 
> ...


This from one who shoots and Oneida.

and what about your hawaiian shirts? would that riser not go well with one?


----------



## Shirt (Aug 31, 2002)

I got the Oneida because it's cheap, quiet, has a heavy draw weight, low letoff, and I can take it down without a bow press.

And no, it wouldn't match the shirts, the pattern doesn't go over the whole riser.


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*thanks*

thanks for the photo, archerynut.

Francisco.


----------



## mrsmith (Oct 16, 2003)

I thought the Synerzy limbs were meant to be faster than that (197fps). I had a set of border ML2s #40 68" 29" draw length that got about 211fps. Any idea of what draw length was used to get those speeds?


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

I would think it was a short draw archery by the length of the bow. 27 or below?


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*qx-1 or everest pro*

I would like to know more info about qx-1 and everest pro W&W limbs.
Does anyone have any info?

Anyone from here at Seoul for introducing these products?

regards,
Francisco.


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

Francisco - I think that will have much more data next WE at Nimes European Indoor


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*I KNOW*

Francisco - I think that will have much more data next WE at Nimes European Indoor 


__________________

yES, I KNOW.
BUT I CAN NOT WAIT (HAHA).

BEST REGARDS,
FRANCISCO.


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*W&W Compound Maytrix*

Does anyone know the material of the limbs of
the new W&W Compound bow?

Francisco


----------



## winst (Nov 21, 2002)

*Win & Win X-Pert*

Mi, Jin-Yun...(hope i got that correct) shes using the new Win & Win X-Pert riser and its looking pretty good!! posted another pic on the main board under Win & Win Compound pic


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*correct name*

Miss Yun, Mi-Yin (I think she is still Miss, and not Mrs, but not 100% sure).

My wife is Japanese and I spent 1 year when younger , at University, with a Korean Family. So asian names easy for me...

By the way, the xpert looks like an exfeel, doesnt it?

Francisco.


----------



## winst (Nov 21, 2002)

Just another pic of the X-Pert


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

It looks bloody sweet. I bet those are the new Synerzy limbs as well. I was waiting to see if Miss Yun would be shooting it. That gives me a good idea of the prowess that the riser actually holds.


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*XPERT handle*

I have to admit at first view Xpert handle didnt cacth my attention 100%, but now as I can see the photos....umm
Xpert doesnt look so bad...
It was ugly first time, but... I am thinking....

I will take a look seriously at Nimes.

Francisco.


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*picking attention XPERT*

umm XPERT Handle is picking my attention... specially red one with that part in black.

Francisco.


----------



## winst (Nov 21, 2002)

another pic of her bow... 

got this from vittorio...  hope he doesn't mind me posting it!!


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

You sure come up with some sweet pictures Winst.


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*returned from Nimes woww W&W bows*

I have just returned from Nimes where we had the opportunity to see the last innovations
SAmick new limbs Extreme

W&W New bows XPERT, Winstar, etc and the new Compound Maytrix. I liked the handle but not too much the limbs.
Cams very well made.

I saw Aurora products , and a lot many things.
As I was as Archery writer I took excellent pictures from the products and from the archers too...
Dave Cousins, Frangilli , Torres are among my pictures.
Elena Maffiolli,
the girl from Ukranie.... 

If anyone interested in any photo just ask me by email
Francisco

[email protected]
www.rnsmadrid.com

Note By the way, Sebastian Flute was there as spectator. I interviewed him. Excellent guy. Good English.


----------



## Psychocop (Jun 24, 2003)

Just got back from the ATA show and have shot my new X-pert equiped with the XQ1 limbs. I also received the whole explaination so I can repeat it a thousand times whereas I was helping rep for W&W at their booth.
The carbon section out front was thought up while considering high end tennis rackets that use the same carbon wraped foam idea in the shafts of the racket to kill vibration. It's not out front to avoid Hoyt's patent on the tec design as I've heard alluded to. Hoyt's tec design is wonderful, but apples and oranges for comparison. 
It's positioned out front to best absorb and kill shock and vibration introduced by the limbs upon release. And it really does do it's job of effectively killing the shock. I shot it without stabilizers and it felt as good as any bow with rods. 
The design also is intended to limit torsion and does that quite effectively even without rods on the bow. Try shooting another bow without stabilizers and and arm guard and see how it feels in comparison.
The XQ1 limbs get one fps more than my titanium Synergy's with my aluminums. (183fps, 28" 2212's, 4" feathers, 150gr. points). I'll follow up with my X-10's later. The design is the same basic one as the first Synergy's but the wood core is replaced with a honeycomb/foam material. The material is extremely consistant and predictable. By incorporating the honeycomb, a lighter foam can be utilized and remain stronger than the typical syntactic plastic seen all over. PS-The limbs are 50 grams lighter than their predecessors, that's 50 grams each limb!
I heard a few comments while there from other bow makers that they've tried to make that limb before replete with their reasons for abandoning attempts. It all smacked of sour grapes for not coming up with it first or not having the vision or knowledge or whatever.. 100% of the tire-kickers there were impressed, 100% of the competiton rolled their eyes and questioned the quality. Hmmmm....
Park, Kyung Rae may very well be the Earl Hoyt of present day. I knew Earl very well and shot for him during some of his tenure as Hoyt manufacturing and all of his run as Sky archery, so I don't make that statement lightly. Mr Park is the only one right now who is pushing the design and engineering envelope further. He ain't just making another version of the same old bow with some new holes in it.
I'll continue to road test and get back with results when I've got a load of arrows through the bow.
Guy


----------



## MerlinApexDylan (Oct 14, 2002)

I've heard nothing but good about this equipment. One day I will own that riser and those limbs. The limbs probably before the riser. But either way, Win&Win has got it going on.


----------

